# publishers



## gal

as we all know there are many publishers, and every period (baroque, classical, romantic) has it's best publisher, actually every composer has it's best publisher.
and i would like to know with is the best publisher for chopin??


----------



## Sofronitsky

G. Henle Verlag.


----------



## Rasa

Alternatively Paderewski.

But really Henle


----------



## Aksel

I agree. G. Henle's Urtext Editions are amazing. Also, I quite like Edition Peters, especially for Grieg, although they tend to be amazingly expensive at times.


----------



## Sofronitsky

They are also very beautiful scores, which makes them excellent for collecting. Henle is just good business.


----------



## Klavierspieler

gal said:


> as we all know there are many publishers, and every period (baroque, classical, romantic) has it's best publisher, actually every composer has it's best publisher.
> and i would like to know with is the best publisher for chopin??


This is almost true, except that Henle is the best publisher of everything.


----------



## Rasa

They will also rape your wallet and leave a giant hole.

but the best


----------



## Aksel

Rasa said:


> They will also rape your wallet and leave a giant hole.
> 
> but the best


Buy it online. I know that sheetmusicplus.com have a sale on all G.Henle Urtexts every February


----------

